# MJ Practices with the team



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Akwq_7yCZXfalr8eKdzXv0K8vLYF?slug=ap-bobcats-mjsuitsup

He could probably still take Sherron Collins' job even at 48, but then I bet it's more fun being an over the hill MJ than it is a never close the hill Sherron Collins.


----------

